# My HS928 has gas in the oil



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

As posted elsewhere, I recently picked up a 2012 HS928 and was resetting the RPMs and the blower just died after starting and running fine. The oil smelled like gas and was thin and watery so I drained the oil and just refilled. I am wondering if I should clean the float needle seat at all as I have the bowl and float off. ButHonda has a fuel shut off valve which I know works because the engine would die previously when I turned it off. Any ideas what else could be causing fuel to get in the cylinders? Any way to clean the carb with it still on the engine with the bowl and float off? I’m hoping the engine will survive but never had this happen before. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

FYI - your hs928 has gas in the oil, not oil in the gas .

My guess is your float was stuck allowing the gas leak in. If the bowl isn't reinstalled correctly it will happen again.

It's also possible you have a bad float, if you already have it off, see if it floats.

I'm sure others will chime in shortly.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Ha thanks, sorry about that. Can i update that title somehow? Im remembering too that i left the fuel valve on for an hour or so last time i ran it, before going out and closing it which didnt help im sure. I also did try and rejet it but put the old jet back in, and had no leaks after putting the bowl back on but maybe i had it slightly misaligned. Anything else to clean at this point-like the needle seat in the pic


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

mdubby said:


> Ha thanks, sorry about that. Can i update that title somehow? Im remembering too that i left the fuel valve on for an hour or so last time i ran it, before going out and closing it which didnt help im sure. I also did try and rejet it but put the old jet back in, and had no leaks after putting the bowl back on but maybe i had it slightly misaligned. Anything else to clean at this point-like the needle seat in the pic


send a report note to us mods if it's possible we will try. in this case your wish is cared for renamed 
*My HS928 has gas in the oil*


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you! float tested and is good


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mdubby said:


> Thank you! float tested and is good



did you clean needle seat area and inspect rubber end of needle? it should be sharp and good looking. also the float should have no gas in it.even a little gas inside float can weigh it down.

before putting bowl back on you can check to make sure float is shutting off gas when it is pushed up to level position.

plus as already mentioned the bowl goes on a specific way so the float doesnt get hung up.

also , how is the quality of gas in fuel tank?is it fresh and clean? is there rust in tank? all it takes is a minute piece of rust or dirt to get past filter and you'll have this problem again.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas. Gas is brand new, and I didnt hear anything in the float as i did shake it a bit before testing it. The tank inside looks brand new and the needle tip looked perfect. I did take the needle and spring off just to make sure its not getting stuck. The one thing I didnt try is seeing if it cuts the gas with the bowl off. So would I just turn on the fuel valve and lift the float to level then? Im thinking i didnt have the bowl on correct perhaps. I did line it up to try and get it back on the way it came off but im the second owner so who knows. Is there a honda guide to put the bowl back on? 

Honestly the bowl was spotless and the main jet i took at and tube were clean so i would think the needle seat is clean too. But, how would i clean that out if needed?

I changed the oil and put in the old spark plug i took out originally which was clean, and it started right back up and i cut the fuel after a bit and let it die. So, Im glad it seems to run okay but want to make sure this doesnt keep happening.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mdubby said:


> Is there a honda guide to put the bowl back on?


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

perfect! If it doesnt go on just like this, can the float get hung up somehow?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I bet youre okay now , especially if you get bowl on right. I usually mark with a scribe for future reference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


>


There should be a sticky in the Honda subforum for all the reference pics , charts, rejetting , and other pics and technical charts that members here contribute since these same questions come up all the time.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you for all the help! I was curious how you recommend cleaning the needle seat area, and the bowl orientation still confuses me on how that can affect the float, but ill adjust next weekend and potentially clean the seat too with some carb cleaner, just not sure exactly what to use. Appreciate all the thoughts!


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

I was curious too if maybe I have a choke problem? The only reason I ask is I cant tell if the choke comes off or not as I hear no difference in the engine when I push the choke knob back in. I dont know how to check on this hs928 though but also not sure if that may be an issue and how i could tell if it was.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

mdubby said:


> perfect! If it doesnt go on just like this, can the float get hung up somehow?


Yes. Very easily. There have been many discussions about this. You need to put it on correctly or the float will get stuck down. I mark mine using a razor before removing the bowl, some others use permanent marker, but I found gas will wash it off.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

mdubby said:


> Thank you for all the help! I was curious how you recommend cleaning the needle seat area, and the bowl orientation still confuses me on how that can affect the float, but ill adjust next weekend and potentially clean the seat too with some carb cleaner, just not sure exactly what to use. Appreciate all the thoughts!


Do you have a separate choke or is it integrated in the throttle?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

It is separate with a specific choke knob


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

checked the float today with the bowl off and gas on-held it level and it cut the gas so that is good. Got the bowl on correctly so am hoping that was it, along with the rejet which I think was just too rich. fingers crossed - anything else it could be potentially?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

A #92 jet shouldn’t be that terribly rich for your elevation. And a fat jet wouldn’t significantly dilute your oil with gas. you might as well replace your needle and set the float high appropriately.

Whats the condition of your spark plug? Carbon fouled?


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd check on that choke. It's possible it's stuck slightly closed if not fully closed which would explain why the 92 jet ran too rich. Just a guess.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> There should be a sticky in the Honda subforum


There is now... Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Yea the brand new plug i just put in looked terrible after running rich with the new jet and dying on me. But the old one I took out wasnt fouled up at all and looked pretty good. Here is a pic


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Ill have to figure out how to check on the choke, but really not sure how to get to it with the airbox. Is there a way to examine on the HS928 somehow to see if its sticking?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i would be looking to replace that carb and not run it till, for fear of the thin oil burning out the con rod either making it seize or blow out the side of the motor


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

mdubby said:


> perfect! If it doesnt go on just like this, can the float get hung up somehow?


Not sure about your carb, but iirc, my 828's carb bowl is asymmetrical, and there is a bigger volume where the float sits. If the bowl does not go on correctly oriented, it can jam the float, probably in the up position.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for everyones help! I think I figured it out as the choke will engage but not come off when I push the choke lever in. So, im not sure if that means just some carb spray or lube on the choke arm, or spray it down internally in the carb or just a choke cable adjustment of some sort. I did order the shop manual too but unfortunately wont gwt here for awhile!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mdubby said:


> Ill have to figure out how to check on the choke, but really not sure how to get to it with the airbox. Is there a way to examine on the HS928 somehow to see if its sticking?


you have to remove airbox to inspect choke function. most likely the choke is closing and then when you put on fast or slow the choke plate only opens halfway. have seen this a lot.

it needs adjusting with choke arm. there is a V in choke arm. open up the V more if choke is not closing or pinch V a little so it will open all the way. there is more than this to do it correctly but that is in shop manual. 

it may need a little lube.it's easy to take that airbox off.just those 2 nuts on carb studs. you have to take top plate off first. thats easy also.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

mdubby said:


> Thanks for everyones help! I think I figured it out as the choke will engage but not come off when I push the choke lever in. So, im not sure if that means just some carb spray or lube on the choke arm, or spray it down internally in the carb or just a choke cable adjustment of some sort. I did order the shop manual too but unfortunately wont gwt here for awhile!


I figured that might be it. You put the new jet in and it was running super rich with the choke stuck, so all the gas couldn't burn off and you ended up with gas in the oil. I'd put that new 92 jet back in, and make sure the choke works properly per the instructions mentioned above and I think you will be happy.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Definitely - I just need to wait to get the manual. Im assuming I have to take off the air cleaner elbow, which requires disconnecting the choke cable from the arm, and then reconnect the choke cable to the arm to test the adjustments to the choke rod.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

To fully access the carb, you need to take off only the parts shown here...

Take off #4 COVER, AIR CLEANER HOUSING (Nut #12)
Remove bolts #17 & #11 and take off #5 NOSE, MUFFLER
Then you can remove the Nuts #15 and #10 ELBOW, AIR CLEANER
The Carb will be loose on its studs behind the elbow.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

While I wait for the manual, can anybody scan the choke adjustment page from the shop manual and send over? Perhaps something to add to the honda info sticky if pretty common question/issue...


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

I had gas get into the oil on a Briggs and Stratton powered generator after the gas line shutoff valve failed. It wouldn't start, luckily, as when I checked the oil, it was full of gas too- a liter of gas came out. I found out my ethanol gas had gone "mossy" and the needle in the carb was stuck open. I had not used any fuel stabilizer. I took the carb apart and cleaned everything including the gas lines and fuel tank. Changed the oil, replaced the gas line shutoff, and rolled the engine over a bunch of times without gas, to circulate the oil inside the block. It started up fine and has worked fine ever since. 

I now use only ethanol free gas and I use Sea Foam which keeps the carb cleaned out, gas tank clean, and acts as a stabilizer, I do the same for all my carb'd 2 stroke and 4 stroke engines- lawn mower, chain saw, outboard, antique car. Good for anything that sits around from infrequent use.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mdubby said:


> While I wait for the manual, can anybody scan the choke adjustment page from the shop manual and send over? Perhaps something to add to the honda info sticky if pretty common question/issue...


With the way the mail is lately, you might be waiting for that manual quite awhile!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mdubby said:


> the choke adjustment page from the shop manual


It's already there in Post #13: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
attachment - Throttle-Idle Adjustment #2


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Okay i feel like an idiot. Never noticed it but the choke wire is broken at that adjusting nut. Hard to explain but there is a little plastic broken off from that choke wire housing with that adjusting nut, so it will pull back but doesnt stay in place when pushing forward. If I hold it in place, choke works fine. Time to order some parts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mdubby said:


> Okay i feel like an idiot. Never noticed it but the choke wire is broken at that adjusting nut. Hard to explain but there is a little plastic broken off from that choke wire housing with that adjusting nut, so it will pull back but doesnt stay in place when pushing forward. If I hold it in place, choke works fine. Time to order some parts.
> View attachment 172884
> View attachment 172885


good catch anyways.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

best part of it is ive learned a lot just by everyones help, tinkering and reading a ton. im hoping there wasnt too much wear on the engine but ill do 1 more oil change and another new plug.


----------

